# More trips to Speyside



## Capt Lightning (Oct 12, 2016)

The weather was unexpectedly good last week so we packed the camper and headed for the upper part of the Speyside way in the Cairngorm mountains. 

On the way, we stopped at the Knockando wool mill.  This originated some 200 years ago to process fleeces from the local sheep and weave, clothing and blankets.  It has recently been brought back into action and produces high class woolen goods (with a high class price too).





First day's walk started at the village of Cromdale, site of a decisive battle in the Jacobite Rebellion of 1690.

Cromdale church beside the Spey..


The bridge over the Spey at Cromdale is  WW1 surplus and replaces the earlier one which was swept away.



The Speyside way from Cromdale passes through some ancient pine forest - home to the elusive and rare Capercailie - and joins the old military road which crosses the Spey again at Speybridge, near Grantown on Spey.


More pics to come..


----------



## Falcon (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the pics Capt.   Those looms are AWSOME.  Its amazing what they do.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 12, 2016)

Nice pics.  I got to tour a woolen mill on the Isle of Mull last summer and it was fascinating.


----------

